# L 245 dt



## Leighton (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi 
I am new to tractors and I am currently looking at a 1980 Kubota L 245 DT 4X4 with a cab and a front end loader. It has 2400 hours on it and looks in good shape. What is a decent price and are there any problems that i should be aware of?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Just curious -- manual or power steering? Many of the early L series 145 and 245 manual steering boxes were known to be a bit weak. 4WD/loader puts a good strain on steering. I'd suggest looking at that before any final decisions on price


----------



## Leighton (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks for the info, I don't know if it has power steering or not I go to look at it Thursday. The guy is asking $7900.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Water pump bearing been known to act up.


----------

